# Expat Shield Connection Problem



## benisue (May 3, 2011)

Hi
I have expat shield installed on my wireless laptop and it works just fine, however when I installed it on a friends desktop pc it disconnects him from the internet as soon as he loads Expat up.

The only problem I can see is that his pc is connected to his router by an ethernet cable, could that be the problem and is anyone aware of a solution?

Thanks in anticipation, Sue


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

Wouldnt have thought a cabe connection would cause a problem, if anything it should make it more reliable than wifi. I had expatshield and in recent months found it went very bad (after doing an update) so maybe your friend has the same crappy new version i ggot. I ended up paing for a VPN and it was perfect always (and no annoing adverts!).


----------

